# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  6 Reasons Your Right-Wing Friend Isnt Coming To Your Side On Gun Control

## memesofine

good article
  but the leftist idiot tools and the Democrat party won't care. they always said not to let a GOOD CRISIS GO TO WASTE. that's why I find them to be pukes and like vultures swooping down on a dead animal to feed on. THEY MAKE ME SICK

 snip:
Guns
*6 Reasons Your Right-Wing Friend Isnt Coming To Your Side On Gun Control*

                             There are several reasons Second Amendment advocates arent running to your side of the argument, and it might not be the ones you think.
 By Meredith Dake-O'Connor


  By Meredith Dake-O'Connor                            October 6, 2017




 Ive seen my friends and colleagues on the Left side of the gun control debate dumbfounded at why Second Amendment advocates dont seem to budge on their views after mass shootings. So I thought I would try my hand at explaining this phenomenon in the hopes that maybe more will be inclined to have a better conversation about guns and the Second Amendment in America. There are several reasons 2A advocates arent running to your side of the argument, and it might not be the ones you think.
*1. We Rarely Get to Come to the Conversation in Good Faith*

The most destructive, divisive response when dealing with Second Amendment advocates is the notion that we arent on your side of the issue because we dont care about the tragedy and loss of life. Two years ago at Christmas I had a family member, exasperated that I wasnt agreeing about gun control, snarl, It appears that if your [step] daughter was killed because of gun violence you wouldnt even care!



 Ive seen journalists, politicians, and friends in recent days say something to the effect of If children dying (in Newtown) wont change their minds, nothing will! The obvious implication is that we are unmoved by the loss of life.


 It is a true dehumanization of Second Amendment advocates to think that we didnt see the events unfolding in Las Vegas and have the same ache deep in our souls. That we, too, havent read the memorials of those who gave their lives for others and silently cried over our computers or phones.

  We felt it, and we hurt, and some of us even died or were heroes and rescued others. As hard as it may be to imagine, a person can watch this, ache, hurt, and be profoundly affected by these events and not change his or her position on the Second Amendment.


 You may be thinking that the right-wing kneejerk response to assume that progressives just want to confiscate guns is also a denial of coming to the table in good faith. You would be right. However, I suggest assuming progressives just want to ban guns, or some other policy, is not equivalent to thinking, If you really cared that people died you would agree with me.
*2. The Blood on Their Hands Attacks Are Offensive*

The constant screaming about the National Rifle Associations influence means nothing to many of todays gun owners, but the blood on their hands attacks do. The NRA certainly has policy sway on Capitol Hill, but to the average gun owner its seen as the first line of defense, not a holy church with Wayne LaPierre as the pope.



 For example, my family of gun owners left the NRA last yearand many felt the same waywhen they capitulated on some due process rights issues (that then-candidate Trump agreed with). That was the last straw in what many viewed as a string of policy concessions.

  Few, in my experience, view it as Charlton Hestons NRA and consider it too cozy with the swamp. Honestly, the best thing that could happen to the organization is a serious challenge to the Second Amendment, because the people who have stopped supporting the organization over other policy issues would come flying back.


 Unfortunately, celebrities and loud voices in the media appear to use NRA and gun owners interchangeably. The average gun owner sees a tweet, Facebook post, or editorial cartoon depicting the NRA as blood-soaked and they believe its really talking about gun owners. Same with Jimmy Kimmel in his late-night monologue, or when CBSs Scott Pelley mused if the assassination attempt on congressional Republicans was to some degree, [a] self-inflicted event.
*3. The Loudest Voices Are Often the Most Ignorant*

Whether it is an explosive news story or a late-night show host, journalists and celebrities are pretty ignorant about guns. I can see why the Left constantly feels right-wingers are deflecting the gun debate because we get pedantic at details, constantly correcting things like the inappropriate labeling of assault rifles. While this is an extremely emotional issue after a tragedy, its also a policy debate.


 Good policies should be extraordinarily specific, explicit, and, you know, accurate in describing what its actually legislating. Its hard for Second Amendment advocates to believe that the loudest voices are approaching this policy issue with seriousness when they constantly get even the most basic details wrong. I dont want legislation thats been emotionally manipulated into existence, I want legislation that is shown to actually do what it is intended to do.
*4. The Most Prominent Policy Ideas Have Nothing to Do With the Tragedy*

all of it here:
http://thefederalist.com/2017/10/06/...e-gun-control/

----------

teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

The REAL reason is this:

Rodents aren't Americans.  They hate America and everything America stands for.

Real Americans don't make TRUE friendships with non-Americans who hate America's freedoms and history.

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2018),DonGlock26 (02-18-2018),memesofine (02-18-2018),Quark (02-19-2018),teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm not giving up  my guns.  I see how crazy the left is.  That scares hell out of me and i'm not going to put myself at risk of attack by them.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-18-2018),FirstGenCanadian (02-19-2018),memesofine (02-19-2018),Quark (02-19-2018)

----------


## sooda

> I'm not giving up  my guns.  I see how crazy the left is.  That scares hell out of me and i'm not going to put myself at risk of attack by them.


Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?

----------


## Kodiak

> Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?


Naw, they're peaceful.....

----------

DonGlock26 (02-18-2018),FirstGenCanadian (02-19-2018),Jim Scott (02-18-2018),Kris P Bacon (02-18-2018),NORAD (02-18-2018),potlatch (02-18-2018),Quark (02-19-2018),teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Does it matter where they are?  Leftists a being taught to hate everywhere.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-18-2018),NORAD (02-18-2018),Quark (02-19-2018),teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?



Are you really that ignorant?

They're fascists.

Study the history of fascism.

They're muslim lovers.

Study the history of islame.

Just look at this one photograph:

victim_of_rodents.jpg

This is what your Rodents DO when set free of the law.

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2018),Jim Scott (02-18-2018),memesofine (02-19-2018),Quark (02-19-2018),teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## sooda

> Are you really that ignorant?
> 
> They're fascists.
> 
> Study the history of fascism.
> 
> They're muslim lovers.
> 
> Study the history of islame.
> ...


The history of *Fascist ideology is long and it involves many sources. Fascists took inspiration from as far back as the Spartansfor their focus on racial purity and their emphasis on rule by an elite minority. It has also been connected to the ideals of Plato, though there are key differences. In Italy, Fascism styled itself as the ideological successor to Rome, particularly the Roman Empire. The Enlightenment-era concept of a "high and noble" Aryan culture as opposed to a "parasitic" Semitic culture was core to Nazi racial views. 

From the same era, Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel's view on the absolute authority of the state also strongly influenced Fascist thinking. The French Revolution was a major influence insofar as the Nazis saw themselves as fighting back against many of the ideas which it brought to prominence, especially liberalism, liberal democracy and racial equality, whereas on the other hand Fascism drew heavily on the revolutionary ideal of nationalism.

*Fascism and ideology - Wikipedia

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?



absolutely I believe they have the potential for it. What do we see daily.  These little Nazis calling everyone else Nazi.   I would like to know their definition of the term.  There was a video here yesterday.  The antifa 'thing' (it is unclear whether it was male/female/both) came into a gun shop and started with Do you sell to kikes. (racist and set up) Then, do you do things legally. (insulting with intent to antagonize) THEN it proceeded to very carefully disarrange the store inside.  (vandalism)  there were free bibles and it asked if it could do whatever with the bibles...burning was his intent. burning books is clearly Nazi-ish) HOWEVER, it took the bibles outside and proceeded to throw them at the glass on the front of the building and onto the roof.  That's called public nuisance and disturbing the public.     

Prior and continuing walks, riots, lootings, shootings, physical attacks on perceived opposition and their pets.   Yes.   I think the potential and the desire for violence is there. and just waiting for the opportune moment to rise to the surface.

Hollywood types, media types, dem pols by their words encourage this behavior while standing back and taking no responsibility. Yes.  I see the potential for violence.

what the hell do you call it.  Allies of the religion of Peas?

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2018),Jim Scott (02-18-2018),Kris P Bacon (02-18-2018),memesofine (02-19-2018),NORAD (02-18-2018),Quark (02-19-2018),Sled Dog (02-18-2018),teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> The history of *Fascist ideology is long and it involves many sources. Fascists took inspiration from as far back as the Spartansfor their focus on racial purity and their emphasis on rule by an elite minority. It has also been connected to the ideals of Plato, though there are key differences. In Italy, Fascism styled itself as the ideological successor to Rome, particularly the Roman Empire. The Enlightenment-era concept of a "high and noble" Aryan culture as opposed to a "parasitic" Semitic culture was core to Nazi racial views. 
> 
> From the same era, Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel's view on the absolute authority of the state also strongly influenced Fascist thinking. The French Revolution was a major influence insofar as the Nazis saw themselves as fighting back against many of the ideas which it brought to prominence, especially liberalism, liberal democracy and racial equality, whereas on the other hand Fascism drew heavily on the revolutionary ideal of nationalism.
> 
> *Fascism and ideology - Wikipedia


Ah, Lickipedia, organized and edited for the satisfaction of Rodents everywhere.

Rodents are fascists.

That's a fact.

Next you'll be telling us that fascism isn't socialism.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-18-2018),Quark (02-19-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?


Ask Steve Scalise. :Geez:

----------

DonGlock26 (02-18-2018),Kodiak (02-19-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The reason(s) why, is simple.

First, the purported argument is illogical.  Disarming LAW-ABIDING citizens is not the way to stop violent, demented criminals.  It's the way to ensure their safety to start and continue their carnage.

Second, the purported argument is not the true reason.  And that is revealed as Leftist lawmakers propose "solutions" that often don't even address the specifics of the original incident.

Third, the drumbeat for MORE restrictions, IGNORES the restrictions that are already present - and that are ignored and worked-around by violent criminals.  There are already laws against homicide, robbery, discharging firearms in municipalities...against threatening others with weapons.  All these are IGNORED - and when there are violations, Lefitist judges (which are most of them) issue token punishments or none.

It cannot be said enough:  The Left's demand for restrictions on guns, IGNORES both the history of a disarmed citizenry and the psychology of the violent and of violent incidents.  As someone noted, we protect the government, important persons, banks, celebrities...with GUNS.

We protect schools and churches and malls with GUN-FREE-ZONE signs.

When was the last time a gun show, a shooting range, or an NRA event, was shot up?

----------

Jim Scott (02-18-2018),teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## Fly Paper

> The reason(s) why, is simple.
> 
> First, the purported argument is illogical.  Disarming LAW-ABIDING citizens is not the way to stop violent, demented criminals.  It's the way to ensure their safety to start and continue their carnage.
> 
> Second, the purported argument is not the true reason.  And that is revealed as Leftist lawmakers propose "solutions" that often don't even address the specifics of the original incident.
> 
> Third, the drumbeat for MORE restrictions, IGNORES the restrictions that are already present - and that are ignored and worked-around by violent criminals.  There are already laws against homicide, robbery, discharging firearms in municipalities...against threatening others with weapons.  All these are IGNORED - and when there are violations, Lefitist judges (which are most of them) issue token punishments or none.
> 
> It cannot be said enough:  The Left's demand for restrictions on guns, IGNORES both the history of a disarmed citizenry and the psychology of the violent and of violent incidents.  As someone noted, we protect the government, important persons, banks, celebrities...with GUNS.
> ...


Are you right wing?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Are you right wing?


what do you think genius.

----------

teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?


Of course. The Left is violent and a danger to the nation.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-18-2018),teeceetx (02-19-2018)

----------


## memesofine

the question was asked, do you really think the left will attack you....

 well how about a call FOR THIS?

 SNIP:
*Florida Woman Calls for Mass Shooting at NRA Meetings Following Parkland Massacre*

February 18, 2018 by Jim Hoft 366 Comments 

*On Wednesday a crazed 19-year-old took an Uber to to Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida and shot 17 teens and adults to death and injuring 15 others.*
 
Several liberals immediately blamed the NRA for the criminal acts.


 The FBI was warned at least twice about the homicidal teen before the shooting took place on February 14th.


*Following the shooting the a Florida woman called for a mass shooting at an NRA meeting.*


  She posted the threat on Twitter.
 Via Laura Loomers website:


 ALL OF IT HERE:
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018...land-massacre/

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-19-2018)

----------


## sooda

> the question was asked, do you really think the left will attack you....
> 
>  well how about a call FOR THIS?
> 
>  SNIP:
> *Florida Woman Calls for Mass Shooting at NRA Meetings Following Parkland Massacre*
> 
> February 18, 2018 by Jim Hoft 366 Comments 
> 
> ...


Gateway pundit is trash.. Do you think any "lefty" that you know would attack you?

----------


## teeceetx

> Gateway pundit is trash.. Do you think any "lefty" that you know would attack you?


YES.  Liberals are absent logic, maturity, and self control because they operate on an EMOTIONAL level, much like adolescents.  Liberals are incapable of reason and logical thought, and like all adolescents, lack any kind of self control.  This is why they quickly turn to violence when their emotional outbursts fail to persuade.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-19-2018)

----------


## Fly Paper

> YES.  Liberals are absent logic, maturity, and self control because they operate on an EMOTIONAL level, much like adolescents.  Liberals are incapable of reason and logical thought, and like all adolescents, lack any kind of self control.  This is why they quickly turn to violence when their emotional outbursts fail to persuade.


Many, like yourself, have a misconception. People can be left or right, I've voted Tory all my life, BNP once and UKIP on 2 occasions. I voted leave the EU.

So where do guns come in? Well, I hope no one, especially parents, would want guns running around killing their kids in school. I couldn't care if you're left or right, I believe people would want to be safe and their children be safe.

I've said a thousand times, by all means have restricted guns and rifles, but not hand guns, small guns, automatic and semi automatic rifles. They should be locked up in a steel box anchored to your house wall unless you're at the range etc..

I don't want the UK to be disarmed, restricted gun type here is working very well. Mayhem gun laws in America are not working.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Gateway pundit is trash.. Do you think any "lefty" that you know would attack you?


Leftists and their aging apologists are trash.

----------


## Kodiak

> Many, like yourself, have a misconception. People can be left or right, I've voted Tory all my life, BNP once and UKIP on 2 occasions. I voted leave the EU.
> 
> So where do guns come in? Well, I hope no one, especially parents, would want guns running around killing their kids in school. I couldn't care if you're left or right, I believe people would want to be safe and their children be safe.
> 
> *I've said a thousand times, by all means have restricted guns and rifles, but not hand guns, small guns, automatic and semi automatic rifles. They should be locked up in a steel box anchored to your house wall unless you're at the range etc..*
> 
> I don't want the UK to be disarmed, restricted gun type here is working very well. Mayhem gun laws in America are not working.


So basically you cannot use them for self defense..........just range toys.  Meanwhile the bad guy(s) break into your home and you are defenseless because you have your weapons in a safe and secure spot you cannot get to in a hurry.  Sounds like retarded California laws.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-19-2018),MedicineBow (02-19-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

> YES.  Liberals are absent logic, maturity, and self control because they operate on an EMOTIONAL level, much like adolescents.  Liberals are incapable of reason and logical thought, and like all adolescents, lack any kind of self control.  This is why they quickly turn to violence when their emotional outbursts fail to persuade.


The 20th century made it painfully obvious that Leftists are among the most dangerous political groups
ever dreamed up to put a totalitarian elite in power.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Many, like yourself, have a misconception. People can be left or right, I've voted Tory all my life, BNP once and UKIP on 2 occasions. I voted leave the EU.
> 
> So where do guns come in? Well, I hope no one, especially parents, would want* guns running around killing their kids in school*. I couldn't care if you're left or right, I believe people would want to be safe and their children be safe.
> 
> I've said a thousand times, by all means have restricted guns and rifles, but not hand guns, small guns, automatic and semi automatic rifles. They should be locked up in a steel box anchored to your house wall unless you're at the range etc..
> 
> I don't want the UK to be disarmed, restricted gun type here is working very well. Mayhem gun laws in America are not working.


I found one of those magic guns that runs around!

----------

MedicineBow (02-19-2018)

----------


## sooda

> Leftists and their aging apologists are trash.


Trump is busy trashing Oprah today.. How's that for masculinity?
9*

----------


## DonGlock26

> Many, like yourself, have a misconception. People can be left or right, I've voted Tory all my life, BNP once and UKIP on 2 occasions. I voted leave the EU.
> 
> So where do guns come in? Well, I hope no one, especially parents, would want guns running around killing their kids in school. I couldn't care if you're left or right, I believe people would want to be safe and their children be safe.
> 
> I've said a thousand times, by all means have restricted guns and rifles, but not hand guns, small guns, automatic and semi automatic rifles. They should be locked up in a steel box anchored to your house wall unless you're at the range etc..
> 
> I don't want the UK to be disarmed, restricted gun type here is working very well. Mayhem gun laws in America are not working.



You cowardly lot overreact to ultra rare massacres by madmen and prevent law-abiding citizens from protecting themselves from criminals 
with concealable firearms on a daily basis. How many lives have been lost to criminals because citizens were disarmed and subsequently murdered?
Now many robbers were not deterred by the possibility of armed resistance? How many unarmed police officers have been
shot or stabbed? How many citizens have been butchered by Muslim terrorists because they lacked firearms? 

The numbers of innocent lives lost to criminals greatly outnumber the lives lost in a massacre by a madman. You cannot make the 
moral argument that they had to be sacrificed to prevent the ultra rare massacre.

----------


## Old Tex

> Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?


I believe the left is a bigger threat to ME than Russia, China & N. Korea combined. They have already proven that they will attack anyone that disagrees with them & I sure as hell disagree with them. If a leftie got in my face & finger poked me (like they love to do) or pushed me they would be taking their last breath. I wouldn't hesitate it's that simple.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Trump is busy trashing Oprah today.. How's that for masculinity?
> 9*


Racists like Oprah need to be confronted. Why are you defending a racist?

----------


## sooda

> You cowardly lot overreact to ultra rare massacres by madmen and prevent law-abiding citizens from protecting themselves from criminals 
> with concealable firearms on a daily basis. How many lives have been lost to criminals because citizens were disarmed and subsequently murdered?
> Now many robbers were not deterred by the possibility of armed resistance? How many unarmed police officers have been
> shot or stabbed? How many citizens have been butchered by Muslim terrorists because they lacked firearms? 
> 
> The numbers of innocent lives lost to criminals greatly outnumber the lives lost in a massacre by a madman. You cannot make the 
> moral argument that they had to be sacrificed to prevent the ultra rare massacre.


Mass murder is not so rare in the US.. whether that is in schools, churches or theaters. Is that important to you?

----------


## sooda

> Racists like Oprah need to be confronted. Why are you defending a racist? 
> OPrah is no racist. and she is a far better human being than Trump with all his insecurities.

----------


## sooda

> I believe the left is a bigger threat to ME than Russia, China & N. Korea combined. They have already proven that they will attack anyone that disagrees with them & I sure as hell disagree with them. If a leftie got in my face & finger poked me (like they love to do) or pushed me they would be taking their last breath. I wouldn't hesitate it's that simple.


Good lord.. do you hang out with idiots?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Do you really believe the "left" will attack you?


If the Left could they would confiscate all guns and put heavy limits on free speech.  We would be jailed for our views. If the Left prevails there will be pure tyranny in this nation.

----------

Kodiak (02-19-2018),Quark (02-19-2018)

----------


## sooda

> If the Left could they would confiscate all guns and put heavy limits on free speech.  We would be jailed for our views. If the Left prevails there will be pure tyranny in this nation.


Nobody is talking about confiscating ALL guns..

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Oprah, is a paid actor that says whatever it takes to get butts in the seats.  

She can’t control her “OWN” body.  What makes anyone think she is successful?

----------

Quark (02-19-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> Nobody is talking about confiscating ALL guns..


Baby steps.

----------


## sooda

> Oprah, is a paid actor that says whatever it takes to get butts in the seats.  
> 
> She can’t control her “OWN” body.  What makes anyone think she is successful?


Actually Oprah is a self made millionaire and she is not as fat as Trump.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Nobody is talking about confiscating ALL guns..


*They want to.* And as far as shutting down free speech..... only the Left is doing that in today's America.

----------

Quark (02-19-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Nobody is talking about confiscating ALL guns..


Yeah, I bet that's what Australians heard, right? No one believes the lying left.

----------

Quark (02-19-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Naw, they're peaceful.....


Never would have happen back in the day. Said protestor would have been wearing a bayonet through the sternum.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Oprah, is a paid actor that says whatever it takes to get butts in the seats.  
> 
> She can’t control her “OWN” body.  What makes anyone think she is successful?


She went to the same Afrocentric White and Jew hating church that Obama went to but was real savvy to have quit it  because she knew it would interfere in her career posing as a mainstream color blind woman who could harness viewership from middle American women and become a Billionaire.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-19-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Mass murder is not so rare in the US.. whether that is in schools, churches or theaters. Is that important to you?


The US has five times the population of the UK and is only 77% white (lower violent crime rate per capita than people of color) vs
the UK's 87% white percentage of population.

In fact, most gun homicides in the US happen in a few counties.




> *US murders concentrated in 5 percent of counties
> 
> *
> By Perry Chiaramonte  Published April 26, 2017  Fox News
> 
> 
> The majority of murders in the U.S. occur in only a small percentage of counties across the country.The Crime Prevention Research Center (CPRC) said in a new report that there is a “geographical concentration” of murders, with 68 percent of killings occurring in just 5 percent of the nation’s counties. The homicides also tend to be concentrated to relatively small pockets of those counties, the report said.
> 
> 
> ...






Sooda, should we crack down on these murder hot spots?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Actually Oprah is a self made millionaire and she is not as fat as Trump.


You're a  couple of billion off. Fat shaming are you now?  What's wrong with you?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (02-19-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *She went to the same Afrocentric White and Jew hating church that Obama went to* but was real savvy to have quit it  because she knew it would interfere in her career posing as a mainstream color blind woman who could harness viewership from middle American women and become a Billionaire.


OMG!!  Sooda did you know this??????

----------


## MedicineBow

> So where do guns come in? Well, I hope no one, especially parents, would want guns running around killing their kids in school. 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want the UK to be disarmed, restricted gun type here is working very well. Mayhem gun laws in America are not working.


Seriously? Guns don't run around killing people. No gun in the history of the earth ever ran around killing people. It is difficult to imagine a statement this ignorant.

 The reality is that the UK is mostly disarmed. You can keep your ridiculous, people oppressing, gun laws. Once again, neither you nor the government get to determine what a person "needs". Our rights aren't need based.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-19-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Seriously? Guns don't run around killing people. No gun in the history of the earth ever ran around killing people. It is difficult to imagine a statement this ignorant.
> 
>  The reality is that the UK is mostly disarmed. You can keep your ridiculous, people oppressing, gun laws. Once again, neither you nor the government get to determine what a person "needs". Our rights aren't need based.


Hoplophobes think gun s have an evil soul and free will. My guns sit right near my computer desk, I have been keeping a weary eye on them for years, so far they have not loaded themselves or even moved a single mm.

----------


## Fly Paper

> So basically you cannot use them for self defense..........just range toys.  Meanwhile the bad guy(s) break into your home and you are defenseless because you have your weapons in a safe and secure spot you cannot get to in a hurry.  Sounds like retarded California laws.






Watch the video especially on protection in your home, ROLL ON FLOOR PISS MYSELF F****** LAUGHING

----------


## Fly Paper

The 10% are on here.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Actually Oprah is a self made millionaire and she is not as fat as Trump.


So you missed the in quotation joke.  

It’s ok.  I understand you don’t comprehend a majority of what I post.

----------

frankmusic (02-19-2018)

----------

